# Nasty Tummy



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Our little boy has a bit of a nasty tum. He did have a lot of liver treats at dog training on Thursday night, we were the only ones who remembered it had started again, so we had a one to one!

He had a runny tum on Friday night and it was a bit better on Saturday morning, by Saturday afternoon it was bad again. 

Sunday morning same again, reasonably good but then really runny whilst out on our walk.

He is teething and has big boy teeth coming through but terrible wind this afternoon.

I have not changed anything he is eating, although because of his teething he is getting through more cows ears which he is normally OK with.

Should I starve him for 24 hours? or is this normal. He is drinking the same amount, not off his food, or more sleepy than normal.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe feed him chicken and rice for a day or two with some probiotic yoghurt. Then see how he is.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, I will give it a try, anything to stop the wind, it is not pleasant.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with cat this is a top tip


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

You tend to find the wind is present when they have a dodgy tummy, as above advise chicken & rice or fish & rice works better for my two x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Chicken, rice and a spoonful of yoghurt does the trick every time for mine.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you very much. Seems to be getting a little better, luckily we had chicken and rice for supper last night so I lightly poached Monty's Chicken whilst we were eating.

We is much brighter this morning, charging around with one of his squeaky Kong tennis balls.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Monty is brighter this morning. 
Feed him little and often with bland rice and chicken or white fish today and tomorrow and if his poops are solid, slowly reintroduce his normal food over the next 48 hours, mixing a bit more with each of his rice based meals.
If he still has an upset stomach take him to the vet who will advise that you starve him for 24 hours, I suspect.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to read Monty is on the mend.. 

Agree stick with the chicken and rice ... introduce a little of his normal food slowly. 

To the vets if this continues though


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you to all of your for your great advice. We are back to normal now, thankfully. Will keep that one in my notes for future use! and not too many Liver Treats at puppy training me thinks!


----------

